# Weird Bump on Eye...is this a sty?



## SLobdell (Feb 3, 2012)

Recently Tessie my 7 year old pure bred golden with pretty perfect health started getting a little bump above her eye. Its almost in her eye lid, looks like a tick burried very far into her skin but it is not. I noticed excessive "gunk" running down her eye by the tear duct. Has anyone ever seen this before? and if so how do I fix my babies eye? You have to pull back her eye lid and skin around her eye to really see it. She is currently taking anti biotics for an ear infection...can that have anything to do with it? Please help!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

It does sound like a stye but would be worth having your vet check it out.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd also suggest getting it checked out. With eye issues it's always better to get them seen as soon as possible to prevent injury or damage to the eye I hope it can clear up quickly.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Daisy had something similar in her eyelid that the vet recently removed, it was a benign tumor that was irritating her eye. She had some other lumps elsewhere taken out at the same time that they feared might be cancerous (they weren't) -- I was mostly concerned about the surgery near her eye but it turned out to be practically a non-event. It healed quickly and didn't cause her any discomfort at all that I could tell.

Don't be afraid of going to the vet and having it removed if that is what your vet recommends.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely head to the vet. A growth that rubs the eye can cause an ulcer in the cornea. If it's caught early, treatment can be simple and highly effective. If it's not treated, though, it can cause major issues.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Yep, time to see your vet, if not a veterinary ophthalmologist. Charlie developed a growth on his lower eyelid that our vet warned could eventually blind that eye if we didn't get it off. To remove it, his ophthalmologist was able to use a cryogenic method that was quick, relatively painless, and healed without a scar, though it took a few months for the dark coloring to come back. 

The important message here is don't wait!


----------

